# The Grand National



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.grand-national-guide.co.uk/enjoy.php

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

Some great Info to help you choose your horses  


Place your Bets HERE on an exclusive FF poll Later today 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

5 Votes each

Place your Bets ​
​
** If you Vote and add your choices to the thread
I will be giving credit prizes to the those who bet on the
1st TEN horses  to come in  **


10,000 Credit prize for the Winner  
8,000 for Second place
5,000 for 3rd place
2,000 for 4th place
1,000 for 5th place
800 for 6th place
500 for 7th place
250 for 8th place
150 for 9th place
100 for 10th place

[size=16pt]If your the _first_ to choose the* last horse in * you will get my *bonus booby prize* 

~Dizzi~
​ There is maximum prize worth 10,000 Credits  (or bubbles)
Any editing of posts will disqualify you ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Comply Or Die 
Kelami 
Southern Vic 
Rambling Minster 
Cloudy Lane


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Snowy Morning
Rambling Minster
L'Ami
Hear The Echo
Brooklyn Brownie


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Comply or die  
Brooklyn brownie 
Silver Birch
Fundamentalist
Irish Invader. 

All chosen for completely random reasons.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

irish invader
cant buy time
FUNDAMENTALIST
SNOWY MORNING
STATE OF PLAY

lol
lou


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

lDizzi u gonna share ur proper geegee's u did win last year  u could do it via pm


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

BIG FELLA THANKS
SNOWY MORNING
HIMALAYAN TRAIL
STAN
SILVER BIRCH


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll give credits to those who fall at the 1st, if we can find ut who does- might not be in to watch the race


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

southern vic
snowy morning
cornish sett
mom mome
stan


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

lol ive voted but cant remember what ones!! EDIT - just seen them in bold lol

ermmm

my will
butlers cabin
ramblers minster
snowy morning and
brookly brownie

For the race ive on mon mome, silver birch and brooklyn brownie. My DS has picked cant buy time lol!!  come on!!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!

£127 - thank you mon mome!!!!

YeeeHaaaa!!!

Never thought id ever be seen jumping up and down shouting at the tv like i was doing!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i had 2nd, 4th and 6th picked out, don't worry about the credits though Dizzi as i am up to my limit already  

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

BAE said:


> southern vic
> snowy morning
> cornish sett
> *mom mome*
> stan


10,000 credits heading your way!
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> *Comply Or Die *
> Kelami
> Southern Vic
> Rambling Minster
> Cloudy Lane


2nd place to me !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

donsbabe said:


> lol ive voted but cant remember what ones!! EDIT - just seen them in bold lol
> 
> ermmm
> *
> ...


3rd place


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou F ❁ said:


> irish invader
> cant buy time
> FUNDAMENTALIST
> SNOWY MORNING
> ...


4th place


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sixth: Big Fella Thanks, 4 lengths
Seventh: Butler's Cabin, 1¾ lengths
Eighth: Southern Vic, ¾ length
Ninth: Snowy Morning, 5 lengths
10th: Arteea, 9 lengths

11th: Irish Invader, 4½ lengths
12th: Idle Talk, 3 lengths
13th: Darkness 3½ lengths
14th: Preists Leap 25 lengths
15th: Offshore Account 24 lengths
16th: Battlecry 12 lengths
17th: Cornish Sett (distance)

* NON-FINISHERS:*

30th fence: L'Ami (pulled up)
25th fence: Knowhere (pulled up)
22nd fence: Black Apalachi (unseated rider), Silver Birch (fell), Parsons Legacy (fell), Kelami (pulled up)
21st fence: Fundamentalist (pulled up), Kilbeggan Blade (pulled up)
19th fence: Rambling Minster (pulled up)
18th fence: Fleet Street (unseated), Can't Buy Time (fell)
17th fence: Eurotrek (pulled up)
16th fence: Zabenz (fell)
15th fence: Cloudy Lane (unseated)
12th fence: Musica Bella (fell)
7th fence: Stan (fell)
3rd fence: Chelsea Harbour (fell), Reveillez (brought down)
2nd fence: Ollie Magern (fell), Brooklyn Brownie (fell)
1st fence: Golden Flight (fell), Himalayan Trail (fell)


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mine made it two fences further than DH's!

My niece backed Mon Mome and won £127 out of a £1 stake. Lucky girl!

C~x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Caz said:


> My niece backed Mon Mome and won £127 out of a £1 stake. Lucky girl!
> 
> C~x


SNAP!!

thanks for credits!! was a bit of fun eh!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

my horse came 9th (


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am not able to do the poll/thread this year as I have limeted access on the pc 
If anyone else would like to set it up Feel Free !

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This years tips . . . according to the link on the first page 

Snowy morning
Niche Market
Big Fella thanks
Arbor Supreme
Hello Bud

Have Fun!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done Sweetpea 
I diddn't win this year


----------

